# Can't delete "dead" (formerly borrowed) book from display on Android Kindle



## karlkleinpaste (Oct 18, 2017)

I've gone to the trouble of getting associated with my local public library, because of course all pub.libs these days have an e-borrowing facility.

I borrowed a book, and at the end of the 2-week period, I was notified that the book was metaphorically returned. Fine so far.

But the thing is still in my library display. I can't get rid of it. The usual _modus operandi_ for deleting material is press/hold the item, then select remove from the menu. However, in the case of this (dead) book, the menu offers viewing in store or downloading; removal is not offered.

Can I not dispose of this thing? It's taking up space in my display and I don't want to find myself collecting covers of once-borrowed books for all future eternity.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, that is a feature.   It basically keeps a trail of any borrowed book in the cloud because it saves any kind of annotations you might have made. Plus that way you have a record of everything you ever borrowed. 

The way to remove those is to go into your content and devices in your amazon account. On the computer, or browser. There just sort by borrowed. The second from the left dropdown to borrows. Then you see all the books that you borrowed and they'll say borrow expired. Just checkmark each and then on top click delete. Then they are gone poof.


----------



## karlkleinpaste (Oct 18, 2017)

Fabulous. Thanx again.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Anytime


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I should probably do that . . . I have them kept track of in GR anyway and it does get confusing sometimes.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I was just thinking that myself. I never deleted them, so they are there since we could get library books on the kindle. Going way back. One advantage is that I put them in the respective year "read" collection. So in case I am on my kindle and I can see what I have read years ago by going there. Since it will still show the cover, alongside all my purchased books. All in cloud at that point of course.


----------



## karlkleinpaste (Oct 18, 2017)

Observation...  Before I had asked here, I'd gotten into Help and Feedback in the app itself, where the "how to remove content" entry was not at all helpful, so I used the "contact us" to ask the question precisely there.

What ensued was the most disturbing interaction with what they euphemistically call "customer service" I may have ever had. Their response came by email, where I was told that it would be best to talk on the phone or use chat. Looking at the offered web page, there was no chat option available, and I wrote back to tell them so. Next response was (short version), "uninstall/re-install." By this time, I had your answer above, and didn't need to do so.

So I wrote to say that detonating a nuke to try to trim a hangnail was perhaps not the best solution, that I had the problem solved, and that their nuke suggestion was the worst of all possible palliative suggestions. I've gotten yet another response, which I'm simply ignoring. I can't believe how this interaction has gone on. Theater of the absurd.


----------

